# actinic bulb in a 55 African tank?



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is it to much light to have an actinic bulb and a daylight bulb going at the same time? Should I do one at night and other during day or how should I go about it?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Should be no issue. I had a 6500k super daylight bulb and actinic when I had my 55g. I always go actinic with my other bulbs. Even with my new LED light it has actinics built in with the 10000k bulbs. My quad t5HO has two actinics and a 10000k and 6500k bulb. You could do two 50/50 bulbs as well. You could do a power glo bulb as well.

What fixture do you have? Just guessing it is a dual t8?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah it's a dual t8 going to get another ballist for it so I can turn both on or one or none ect. I just wanted to make sure it want going to be to much light for them. Don't want them stressed it from oding on light haha. Going to paint the back if my tank with light blue and was hoping the actinic light with the day glow would make the fish's colors pop.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

ratbones86 said:


> Yeah it's a dual t8 going to get another ballist for it so I can turn both on or one or none ect. I just wanted to make sure it want going to be to much light for them. Don't want them stressed it from oding on light haha. Going to paint the back if my tank with light blue and was hoping the actinic light with the day glow would make the fish's colors pop.


Yep....it may appear really blue though. The last dual t8 I had I put the actinic in the back to help when the fish are closest to the front of the tank.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Agreed. You should not have an issue. If the lights are running for more than 8 hours a day, then there will be an increase in algae. 
Most people run actinics and 6500k bulbs simultaneously but the lights can be setup to your preference. Unless you have plants, the timing and duration of the lights are up to you. Just try to keep it at a set schedule. 
I prefer to watch fish at night so the lights are only programmed for the evening. Throughout the day, ambient daylight will illuminate the tanks.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok right on I'll try it when the bulbs gets here. I'll play around and see what I like. I still have a led fixture I might use for at night if the actinic is to bright for night time. Hoping not. But all in due time I guess


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You don't want to run the actinics for the duration of the night. I would highly recommend an LED fixture if you're looking for a moonlight effect.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

ok cool i have one already but its only like 18" long but i put it over the center of the tank and it lights up the center so it gives it a pretty cool look. So ill run the actinic and the dayglow at the sametime and the led at night


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

I run a 48" actinic behind a 48" 10000 k strip. The only downside is that the reds dont show very well. Cant appreciate my red empress to the fullest. But most of the fish in my all make tank look great with the lighting. Gives it a deep water look.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

I would never run the astinic at night, the fish need to sleep, if you want moonlighting a few small LEDs will suffice . I have 2 48" T5s a 10K and 20K on my 55. I grow lots of fantastic algae that my Julies like to graze on. If you have algae grazing fish I can highly recommend it, although the astinic in mainly for aesthetics but I'm sure it encourages some growth. I never get algae on my plants, only on rocks and glass, for some reason there is hardly any growth on the front pane. I am also starting to grow FW sponges and bryozoans so my lighting requirements are slightly different. You can see my algae growth in this rather old pic of my tank, http://i.imgur.com/h3rd1.jpg


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Got my bulb today looks freaking amazing! I'LL post pics in a day or so


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking forward to your pics! opcorn: 
I have a 55gl as well, and am not happy with the lighting at present, so I'll be taking notes...


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ladyfish said:


> Looking forward to your pics! opcorn:


Me too!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Heres a pic of my tank with the new light Doing 6500k Daylight bulb with an actinic bulb also. I also put a black background on the tank as well hope you like!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Heres a few more pictures and a video. sorry my phone is junk and distorts the color a bit its not really that white... it looks good and if i had to do it over i would in a heart beat im very pleased with buying this other bulb


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)




----------

